

Another Kickstarter Project Fails – ZPM Espresso - arjn
http://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/2sdxvk/zpm_espresso_team_officially_throw_in_the_towel/

======
arjn
This is the Kickstarter page :

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zpmespresso/pid-
control...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zpmespresso/pid-controlled-
espresso-machine)

